# kawasaki bayou 250+snowplow=???



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

i was wandering if it would be a waste to get a snow plow for my 2 wheel drive quad..its a 250 and everybody tells me it will only slip and slide and wont plow...thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably not the best but I'm sure it would do the job. I used to have a plow for my 8hp Cub Cadet lawn tractor and it moved the snow ok. Never had any real problems with slippage unless it was real icey underneath. Might be a little tougher if you're in Chardon Claridon or Thompson but the rest of Ohio I would think you would be good to go. It would beat shoveling for sure.
In the first heavy snow we had this winter, I busted my shear pin in the 2 stage auger in my 5.5hp Honda snowblower. I just used the drive wheels to push the snow off the driveway to get the cars out. Not as efficient if I could have blowed but certainly easier on the back and heart than shoveling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It will move some snow,but you will probably need tire chains.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I bought my 220, 2wd Bayou in 95 (at that time they didn't make them big like now). And I bought a plow for it. I have pushed snow every year since with it. It does slide on ice as they all do. I never bought chains, although I wished I had. If there is more than 6-8 inches, it gets hard to push. I just go with shorter paths. When I get a new one, it will be a 4x4 in the 400+ range. But is has been a great little machine for me.


----------

